# Trades that should happen.



## dynamiks (Aug 15, 2005)

Dallas has always been in 4th spot 5th spot. I feel that Dallas is going in a new direction. A defensive direction. I feel that a trade is needed for this to happen. 

Elton Brand and a Condtional 1st round pick

for 

Dirk Nowitizki .

I feel with this trade that Dallas can move in a defese direction without losing the offense.

Also Miller/Tinsley for Terry
Looking at that they would be more defenseive team. Also with brand they could play at a half court level.

Look at the line-up if it was to happen

Miller/Tinsley
Howard
Stackhouse
Brand 
Dampier

The team would have an offensive punch with a hard working defensive team.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

.........


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

get out


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

nah thats terrible. Doesnt help the Mavs out and they lose a tremendous amount of offense.


----------



## Pj5 (Sep 15, 2005)

Respect your opinion but heh, No way.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

It's better to work a bigger move...

Dallas trade KVH to Toronto and TAW to NY;

NY trade Penny and the draft rights of Frederic Weis to Dallas and Mo Taylor to Indiana;

Indiana trade Austin Croshere to Dallas;

TO trade Jalen Rose and a 2nd rounder to NY;


Indiana doesn't need necessarily to be part of this deal (if they reject that, MO Taylor can come to Dallas instead of Austin).



Why?

Dallas: It's better to have Mo T or Austin (I've choosed him because he have a closer style from KVH, Croshere can replace KVH production in this rotation) retained in a two-years contract than TAW. You get rid of TAW, which won't be used, get a useful backup in Croshere (or even Mo T), and get in Penny the same expiring contract that KVH already have. You retain the good backup next season, and get rid of the useless after this season.

NY: Mo T isn't needed, now that they have AD, Malik Rose, Frye and Lee to play the 4. Eddy Curry can also play some PF when Jerome James is the C (and Eddy is better to score in the post than Mo T). Penny isn't needed too. Get Jalen Rose, which can play both SF (replacing some of Tim Thomas minutes), SG and PG (with Stephon at two), and TAW is a defensive SG/SF (will get only garbage minutes). A 2nd rounder is a reward to take on Jalen contract.

Indiana: If they agreed to this swap, they get a better scoring player in the post. Both are bad rebounders, so it doesn't change much to Indiana.

TO: Get a talented player in KVH with an expiring contract, helping them in rebuilding process.


----------



## Andrejos (Nov 11, 2004)

Brand for Nowitzki.... you should get ban for this..loco


----------



## TMac01McGrady (Oct 9, 2004)

Andrejos said:


> Brand for Nowitzki.... you should get ban for this..loco


man when i read that i thought the same thing lol..


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

i wouldnt trade dirk for any pf in the league except duncan, kg, or amare (supposing the injury doesnt affect his game) and i would trade him for jermaine but artest would have to be included


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

I'd take JO for Dirk with out Artest. JO is everything you need in a PF and more. Dirk is just so limited defensively it drives me insane.


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

Brand and 1st for Dirk? The Clippers would NEVER do that. You're crazy.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

terry2damp said:


> i wouldnt trade dirk for any pf in the league except duncan, kg, or amare (supposing the injury doesnt affect his game) and i would trade him for jermaine but artest would have to be included


The only guy in the league I would trade Dirk for is Duncan.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

NOBLE said:


> Brand and 1st for Dirk? The Clippers would NEVER do that. You're crazy.


yes they would..


----------



## Amir (Mar 2, 2005)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> The only guy in the league I would trade Dirk for is Duncan.


Indeed!


----------

